
Oracle v. Google - A Last Minute Present to Google from the USPTO - Garbage
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20111223193332457
======
russell
Would anyone care to give some context for this?

~~~
ypcx
A monopoly status quo company patents something completely ridiculous in the
hope that no other company can ever get ahead of them in the same product
spectrum, and then later attacks another company, which earlier refused to
become their customer and instead boldly built their own database products,
which is why they conquered the world, at which point the monopoly company
realizes it's way too late to save their monopoly already on the path of
irreversible self-destruction.

Less dramatic version: <http://www.google.com/patents/US6192476>

